# 1921 Evans PowerCycle 'Modèle Luxe Ecclésiastique'



## Wing Your Heel (Aug 31, 2013)

1921 Evans PowerCycle 'Modèle Luxe Ecclésiastique'

with special motorcycle frame, sold in France as the 'Ecclesiastical Model' for priests to ride with their long cassocks

Original unrestored barn find with even the original decals intact.

Nothing seized. Engine very good condition, but no spark.


----------



## decotriumph (Aug 31, 2013)

Wow, that is extra cool!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 31, 2013)

Oh Colin, yer just show'n off now............   but keep it up cuz I likes it!


----------



## bike (Aug 31, 2013)

*sell it to me!*

the UK seller was unresponsive for shipping info to the usa-bummer!


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Sep 1, 2013)

*showing off*

Yes, Bri, you're right. Thanks for your indulgence.

I already have more bicycles than i can cope with, so can only ever buy motorcycles to resell them. 

Usually only a few weeks of glory of owning it, so I might as well make the most of it while I can 

Have just finished its page -

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/engines/1920s/1921-evans-powercycle-modele-luxe-ecclesiastique/


----------



## Boris (Sep 1, 2013)

I just visited your website Colin. I guess I know where I'll be spending my time this winter (besides the CBE of course, oh, and there's the matter of getting some work done on some bikes. Then there's the season tickets for the opera and ballet, oh, and the dinners in New York, Paris and Istanbul, but after that, I'll be planted firmly in front of my computer viewing your website).


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------

